# Problem with sata2 in gigabyte ga-965p-s3



## tigcf (Mar 20, 2007)

hi there! 

I have a problem with the bios in my motherboard. I just can't setup a raid 0 system! can someone tell me ALL the steps to do it? i mean the bios configuration steps, the ctrl-G setup i can do...

thanks!

Tiago ferreira


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hopefully you have your manual. Section 4-1-4 is important. You will need a floppy drive to do this. Are you having a specific problem?

Like many MBs these days you have an assortment of SATA controllers. To simplify things I would hook your two SATA drives to the GSATA controllers. In BIOS set these controllers to RAID mode. Also while in BIOS make your CD drive the first boot device. Save and exit. On restart press Ctrl and G to enter the Raid setup utility. Follow the prompts, but you have to decided what type of RAID you want. The typical type for most home users who want a little extra speed is RAID0 or "stripe". Don't forget to have somesort of data backup arrangement with your new RAID.

Continue on in the manual for how to make a floppy SATA/Raid driver disk. It's easiest to do this on another system in Windows using the MB CD. (note 1)

Part 5 of this section of the manual spells out pretty clearly about starting the Windows install and what you need to do with the floppy you just made.


----------



## tigcf (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you, you and the manual described exactly what i did, but then i ran into a different problem... I mounted 2 WD 250GiB SataII in RAID 0 and created a partition with 100GiB to install Vista, but the setup program freezes at about 81%. i tried to install XP too in the same partition (after i formatted it, of course) but it freezes too... what am i doing wrong? is it a driver problem? when i disable RAID 0 and install in a clean 250 drive it instals with no problem... maybe the Jmicron 363 driver (is the one my mobo uses) has compatibility issues?!

thanks again for your help!


----------



## Z33ky (Apr 29, 2007)

tigcf said:


> thank you, you and the manual described exactly what i did, but then i ran into a different problem... I mounted 2 WD 250GiB SataII in RAID 0 and created a partition with 100GiB to install Vista, but the setup program freezes at about 81%. i tried to install XP too in the same partition (after i formatted it, of course) but it freezes too... what am i doing wrong? is it a driver problem? when i disable RAID 0 and install in a clean 250 drive it instals with no problem... maybe the Jmicron 363 driver (is the one my mobo uses) has compatibility issues?!
> 
> thanks again for your help!


I came to this website because I was having the same type of problem tigcf was having ("setup program freezes at about 81%" more specifically at the 'Install Windows' screen with 4 processes checkmarked with the stall happening at the 5th and final 'Completing Installation...' process) except I didn't use any RAID. After reading norton850's post I simply moved my 2 SATA HDD cables from the Intel SATA controller to the Gigabyte controller (the purple SATA sockets) and then I was able to install Vista on one of my HDDs which had been formatted with 2 partitions; one for Vista and one for data storage. I didn't have to load any SATA driver from a floppy to accomplish the Vista install. The dues one has to pay for computing!!!


----------



## Z33ky (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got a dual boot system with XP Pro on one HD and Vista on the other with my primary OS being XP Pro and I noticed my 3DMark06 game benchmarks (not my CPU) was lower with XP Pro HDD connected to the Gigabyte SATA controller so I put them HDD back on the Intel SATA controller and my video benchmarks returned back to there higher scores. Now here's where it really gets strange; when I try to boot into my other OS/HDD i.e. Vista (HDD connected to the Intel SATA controller) just as I'm about to enter into desktop after I've typed in my pass I'll get a BSOD and get rebooted and the only way I can boot into Vista again is to switch the HDD back to the Gigabyte controller. I tried doing a Vista repair using the install disc but to no avail. Anyone have any good ideas as to WTF is wrong here?


----------



## Hexen29 (May 13, 2007)

There is a problem with the driver for the JMicron 36x controller that Gigabyte provide on their website. It causes problems when trying to install Vista with RAID. I have a GA-965P-DS3 (rev 2.0) motherboard.

To fix this issue, during the Vista install, use the driver from the JMicron site instead of the Gigabyte one.

ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/Win2k_xp_Vista/

Vista installed right first time! I hope this helps others too. I've asked Gigabyte to update their website!!!


----------



## Jakester (May 30, 2007)

Hi
After hours of research i learned that on the ich8 chip used on this board is the base line chip which doesnt include a raid config . It also doesnt enable all 6 channels only 4. Thats why Gigabyte put there own sata raid controller in and supposedly only handles 2 connections and only raid 0 and raid 1 and jbod .
I found this kinda funny since the next step up in ich8 series is the ich8r which enables raid and the 2 lost channels. It might be those small short cuts that sets the great price on this board though its a great board for the money!


----------

